# Turkey fattie turned out good!



## spirit deer (May 12, 2009)

I said I was going to try it sometime, and I finally did.  Last night I used ground turkey to make a fattie.  It turned out great!  Sorry, no pics.

As usual, no real recipe.  To one pound of ground turkey I added one egg, some dill pickle relish, Heinz 57 sauce, fresh chives, and enough bread crumbs to make it the right consistency.  I hope I haven't forgotten something.  Mix it all by hand, then pat it out on a hunk of plastic wrap.  I stuffed it with deli ham, Swiss cheese, and chopped green bell pepper and rolled it up.

I made the bacon weave with 12 oz. of thin-sliced bacon and wrapped the turkey roll in it.  Then I threw it on Cobb cooker using seven coals and cooked it for maybe an hour and a half, till internal temp was 165.  It turned out perfect, just the right consistency.  The bacon kept the turkey nice and moist.  Yum!

Next time I'm adding some horseradish sauce and some more Heinz 57.  The turkey is a good base for adding all sorts of flavors because it's so mild itself.

I served this with fresh steamed green beans with onions and mushrooms, tossed just before serving with soy sauce, aromatic sesame oil, and lemon pepper.  Toasted sesame seeds would have been good in that too but I was feeling lazy by then.


----------



## fire it up (May 12, 2009)

Congrats SpiritDeer.  Glad it worked out for you.
Last time I did a turkey fattie I added about 1/3 sausage to insure extra flavor and moisture and it was great.
Make sure to snap a few pics next time so we can all experience it vicariously through you.


----------



## mamunoz (May 12, 2009)

I did a pure turkey one a while back came out pretty dry taste was alright just kinda dry I might have to do another and see if I just over cooked it.


----------



## bassman (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like you had a good one!  As you can see, no recipe is needed.  Just about anything goes into a fatty.


----------



## old poi dog (May 20, 2009)

That sounds like a good basis for a Heart Healthy fattie....seriously. Herbs and spices to add some kick and just a touch of bacon to keep it from drying out......I visited my doctor the other day and he suggested I do the babyback ribs thing in moderation.....I'm taking it  under advisement.....


----------

